# Least risk method of getting rid of spurge



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello all,

For some reason I'm getting a spurge outbreak in my lawn. First time it's ever happened yet my lawn seems to be thriving so I'm confused.

Whatever I do needs to be non-invasive as I need the lawn to look great since we're listing our house soon and I can't have yellow spots when taking realty photos.

In any case the temperatures here are always above 90 degrees during the day so not sure what to do to get rid of this stuff. Here are what I believe to be my options:

- Pull them out by hand (lots of work and might only be a temporary fix if seeds or roots stay behind)
- Call my lawn maintenance company (I pay for the service so I might as well use it but what if it does cause yellowing?)
- Create my own chemical concoction based on the recommendations here (the most risky option!)

Recommendations?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If you don't want to watch them die a slow death then the only option is pulling. Nothing makes them disappear without curling and turning yellow first.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2019)

Spurge is pretty easy to pull unless you have a whole yard of it


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

+1 @Nixnix42

Lift the leaves and work towards the middle until you feel the tap root and then gently pull. The whole patch will come up with it. It's strangely satisfying.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Take my advice on this, I battled a massive Spurge outbreak. And won. I pulled absolutely nothing by hand and the spurge withered away into the abyss and I never even knew it was there(literally, no signs of it). I sprayed at night/evening when temps got below 90. During the day, temps were 95+. Here's the key to success with Spurge..

Buy some MSM Turf 
https://www.domyown.com/msm-turf-herbicide-p-18053.html

Buy a Grams Scale - exact scale I bought
American Weigh Scale AWS-100... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012LOQUQ?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

MSO-
https://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Methylated-Seed-Surfactant/dp/B0149IA526/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?keywords=mso&qid=1566264950&s=gateway&sr=8-1

I used .17 grams of MSM Turf per 1,000Sq.Ft.

This stuff is lethal, and must be used accordingly. You can easily kill trees or sterilize your soil with it if you aren't careful. Don't overlap and you'll be fine. I used this exact combination and within 1 week my yard was 98% Spurge free. Just make sure you use the correct amount of MSM Turf. Do more research on here about MSM Turf to know what best fits your situation in regardless to amounts. You might think that .17 grams is t going to do anything when you actually weigh it out, because it's literally about 15 grains of the MSM Turf dry formula, but you'll be surprised!


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

I'll also mention that if you have crabgrass, mix some Quinclorac in there with it. The Spurge is slightly hurt by the Quinclorac as well. Which in turn gives a for sure kill of most Spurge.. even though Quinclorac is mostly used for Crabgrass. I tried the Quin+MSM Turf on my backyard and it realllly knocked the hell out of the Spurge. Almost 100% controlled. I see no Spurge at all when I mow.

Edit: I used instant release water soluble Nitrogen when I sprayed as well, watered 36 hours afterwards. Had 3-4 days of slight yellowing and the Bermuda bounced right back healthier than ever since the Spurge was dead. The Spurge literally turned into a dried up plant and decomposed within about a week after treatment(couldn't even see it)


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nixnix42 said:


> Spurge is pretty easy to pull unless you have a whole yard of it


No just a patch of it. Honestly after I took this pic I felt a bit embarrassed bringing this up because you can barely see it in photos. But trust me, it's there!

I raised my HOC from 0.5" to 1.25" because I couldn't water fast enough with the direct sunlight the yard gets. It's much greener now but of course a little long for most of your tastes!





Redtwin said:


> +1 @Nixnix42
> 
> Lift the leaves and work towards the middle until you feel the tap root and then gently pull. The whole patch will come up with it. It's strangely satisfying.


I think I'm going to try this first, if it ends up not working for me then I'm moving on to the next option below!



RYBLMC said:


> Take my advice on this, I battled a massive Spurge outbreak. And won. I pulled absolutely nothing by hand and the spurge withered away into the abyss and I never even knew it was there(literally, no signs of it). I sprayed at night/evening when temps got below 90. During the day, temps were 95+. Here's the key to success with Spurge..
> 
> Buy some MSM Turf
> https://www.domyown.com/msm-turf-herbicide-p-18053.html
> ...


Really appreciate the detail. If pulling ends up being too much effort then I'm going this route!



RYBLMC said:


> I'll also mention that if you have crabgrass, mix some Quinclorac in there with it. The Spurge is slightly hurt by the Quinclorac as well. Which in turn gives a for sure kill of most Spurge.. even though Quinclorac is mostly used for Crabgrass. I tried the Quin+MSM Turf on my backyard and it realllly knocked the hell out of the Spurge. Almost 100% controlled. I see no Spurge at all when I mow.
> 
> Edit: I used instant release water soluble Nitrogen when I sprayed as well, watered 36 hours afterwards. Had 3-4 days of slight yellowing and the Bermuda bounced right back healthier than ever since the Spurge was dead. The Spurge literally turned into a dried up plant and decomposed within about a week after treatment(couldn't even see it)


Haven't seen any crabgrass yet. These little spurge clumps have been the only issue in the yard now. Well some mushrooms did sprout up overnight but they'll be gone in a few hours.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Pull it


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2019)

Least risk method..pulling


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

RYBLMC said:


> Take my advice on this, I battled a massive Spurge outbreak. And won. I pulled absolutely nothing by hand and the spurge withered away into the abyss and I never even knew it was there(literally, no signs of it). I sprayed at night/evening when temps got below 90. During the day, temps were 95+. Here's the key to success with Spurge..
> 
> Buy some MSM Turf
> https://www.domyown.com/msm-turf-herbicide-p-18053.html
> ...


OP lives in NC. MSM turf cant be legally shipped or used in NC.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

if temp is around 90 you can use dismiss...2 app 14 days apart should be fine 
if temp is concern just use 2-4,D . I'm not sure need 2 apps. 
If you start watering more frequently that may cause outbreak.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

friscolawner said:


> if temp is around 90 you can use dismiss...2 app 14 days apart should be fine
> if temp is concern just use 2-4,D . I'm not sure need 2 apps.
> If you start watering more frequently that may cause outbreak.


I actually did start watering a lot because I had scalped the yard previously.

I've since cut back on the water, will that help keep them from spreading?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

friscolawner said:


> if temp is around 90 you can use dismiss...2 app 14 days apart should be fine
> if temp is concern just use 2-4,D . I'm not sure need 2 apps.
> If you start watering more frequently that may cause outbreak.


Don't have to worry about overwatering in Frisco with the over zealous water regulations. They even went beyond the water commission recommendations.


----------

